# ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia



## Chrispowell (16 Jun 2016)

Hi all, 

I have my first aquascaping tank being made as we speak and I have just seen TGM have a sale on 
*ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia*. Can someone please check my maths as Im not 100% sure I have got this right.. 

Tank footprint is... 

L 1095mm - W 420mm - H 540mm

I used the calculator to do 109 x 42 x 5 / 1000 to get 30L of substrate needed at 5cm depth? 

Is this correct? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Christos Ioannou (17 Jun 2016)

Hi,  

109 x 42 x 5(substrate depth)  = 22,9 L needed

if you have 30L of substrate,  
30/(190 x 42) = 6.5cm substrate depth


----------



## Chrispowell (17 Jun 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Chrispowell (19 Jun 2016)

Just ordered 

27L of ADA amazonia and 6kg of ADA Mekong sand

Fingers crossed I have enough to get the look Im after, time will tell


----------



## Daveslaney (19 Jun 2016)

Wheres the best place to get ADA Aquasoil in the UK?
Just did a google search with no results.


----------



## Chrispowell (19 Jun 2016)

I used The green machine, currently have a sale on it too... 

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/


----------



## Daveslaney (19 Jun 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Chrispowell (16 Jul 2016)

Silly question really.... but can I put the substrate into the tank even though I dont plan on getting it wet for a couple of weeks?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Jul 2016)

yes of course you can 

cheers 
Ryan


----------



## Chrispowell (16 Jul 2016)

Thanks Ryan, also at what depth of pure amazonia is there a chance of gases building up?? Is 10" too deep? I have some old white gravel, shall I put a inch or two of this in first so the substrate is not compacted too much?

Thanks


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Jul 2016)

10 inch is fine. i had higher than that never had a problem with deep substrate. but you can use gravel to get the hight but if i was you i use lava rock cheap on ebay or b&q


----------



## Chrispowell (16 Jul 2016)

To be honest I have more than enough Amazonia so if safe I will just use that, next question lol.. What's best to use to create clean substrate devision? 

I'm planning on leaving whatever I use in the tank so plastic is probably best?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 Jul 2016)

any flexible plastic is fine


----------

